# The 15 most annoying video game characters (from otherwise great games)



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 12, 2008)

I found this funny article when I was searching for walkthrough on the Phantom Hourglass. Personally, anything with a high squeaky voice is on my blacklist: Pikachu and Pichu from Melee, Yoshi from the Mario series.

Who's so annoying as Hell?


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 12, 2008)

That fucking dog! I still hate him >:[


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd put Ashley in #2. Just because you're royalty, doesn't mean you can't be a terrible support shooter. FFS, look at what Dick Cheney did to his best friend. >: (


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

Ugh seriously, Ashely for #2! 

Also, they should of put in Eileen from SH:4 for being the most useless character since.. well Ashely.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 12, 2008)

I think just about any true damsels-in-distress who do nothing but bitch and moan even when they're kidnapped should be clumped in #2.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 12, 2008)

*cough*Peach*cough*


----------



## Kajet (Mar 12, 2008)

Hehehe that damn dog... why is the bastard bullet proof anyway?


----------



## Bhlue (Mar 12, 2008)

Navi for sure. 
And Otis from Dead Rising.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 12, 2008)

They needed to have played way more games - Cream the Rabbit should be #1 on the list. It's a very common misconception that Big the Cat is worse. (And giving the fact that this is a VERY common misconception at that I'm surprised he didn't even make the cut.)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 12, 2008)

Just plain Yoshi (Smash Bros.) should be on. Eating people and plopping them out as eggs over cliffs, not fun. I was one of those people


----------



## AlexX (Mar 12, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Hehehe that damn dog... why is the bastard bullet proof anyway?


In the arcade version you could shoot the dog. I believe he says something along the lines of, "*OW!!* Shoot the DUCKS! Not ME!"


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 12, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> They needed to have played way more games - Cream the Rabbit should be #1 on the list. It's a very common misconception that Big the Cat is worse. (And giving the fact that this is a VERY common misconception at that I'm surprised he didn't even make the cut.)


You never played Duck Hunt much did you?


----------



## AlexX (Mar 12, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> You never played Duck Hunt much did you?


To be fair, the dog only laughs at you when you don't shoot any of the ducks (i.e. lose).


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 12, 2008)

all the marines in all 3 halo games.
they cant drive, snipe, or do anything for that matter.
there only good for killing when you need ammo


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 12, 2008)

I say everyone on Okami besides the wolf. Seriously, couldn't they get some voice actors?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh yeah... I forgot about those useless little guys. They can't shoot at any of the Covenant for shit but when you shoot your own, their aim somehow magically jumps beyond yours.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 13, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the higher levels it gets damn hard. The duck/s zoom around the screen on crack and stay on for less then 3 seconds.
Not as hard as To The Earth but 500x more annoying.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I think pretty much every sonic char that's been introduced since knuckles should have an honorable mention, all the new chars and slapped together storylines are what's dragging the blue bastard down.

I'd also like to add (slightly older games but) 
Spyro (first game) for being annoying in cut scenes and pretty much all the "good" npcs from the rest of the series.
Max Payne, god dammit how freaking depressing can you get?
Your advisors in Black & White, they're like navi, helpful sometimes but give a lot of unsolicited advice
Mome from PSO, dumbass can kind of fight, and he might heal himself if you're lucky but he insists that you take him to fight the second hardest boss in the game.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 13, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Personally I think pretty much every sonic char that's been introduced since knuckles should have an honorable mention, all the new chars and slapped together storylines are what's dragging the blue bastard down.



Somebody fucking rape Marine up the ass already. She just can't fucking stop butchering the redneck aussie speech mannerism.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't understand all this Waluigi hate. I mean, yeah his name is basically wa and luigi put together and was created as a doubles partner for Wario. However, if one thing's been consistent about him is that he's been increasingly the biggest dick in the Mario universe. While Bowser's image has been ruined by his clown of a son, and Wario was always the comic relief villain, Waluigi has become an ever increasing jerk. For heaven's sake, he throws the ball at the back of his team mates heads and crotch chops in Super Mario Strikers. And in Brawl, the man basically runs around and stomps the shit out of your opponents as an assist trophy. I think the only thing he's lacking is a game starring him as either the villain or as the playable character. Knowing Nintendo, though, they'll probably fuck up his character in order to keep him light hearted.

Anyway, my pick for most annoying character:
Bowser Jr. I hate that little shit. Ever since his appearance in Mario Sunshine Bowser's been nothing but a clown.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 24, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Digitalpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I owned an NES - of COURSE I've played Duck Hunt. But Cream the Rabbit is OVER NINE THOUSAAAND times as worse.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 24, 2008)

i am a zelda FANATIC (don't believe me then look at this fricken extravangt cosplay i rigged up http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1152968/)

so navi....
ha i both love and hate her!!!
the nagging was no so bad execpt her advice would from time to time take the up C button which you need to look around with, so i go to look closer at something and she nags about somthing instead.
the best time was when she told me to go to the bottom of the lake and i was ALREADY THERE!!!
i mean poor link grew up an outcast because he had no fairy so he must like navi for that aspect.

Tatl was better, she went "badada ding" not "hey, watchout, look, listen" and she was a little snot which made it more fun

Tingle however needs to DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2008)

Myron and Vic from Fallout 2.

I have TONS more, but I'll settle on those for now.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 24, 2008)

Some personal choices.

The rogue in NWN2. The only party member who can pick locks and disarm traps is also the most annoying. Better just to dump her and rely on knock.

Cliffracers. 

That woman in Soldier of Fortune 2 with the amazingly annoying southern (I think) accent. Glad she died.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea Slippy needs to get better or be used to getting shot down.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 25, 2008)

LizardKing said:
			
		

> Cliffracers.



AHHHH, THAT WORD BURNS US!!!!


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the bloody noise they made that pissed me off. They were shit-easy things to kill.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 31, 2008)

By far, the most cheating son of female dog to ever exist:

Jinpachu

Tekken 5


I bet if you google his name a giant beam will emit from his stomach and long distance KO you.


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 31, 2008)

-The damn dog from duck hunt

-Tingle from Legend of Zelda

-Chaos Cultist from Dawn of War


----------



## Option7 (Mar 31, 2008)

Agh, Did anyone else find that Krystal from StarFox Adventures had the most annoying voice in the history of ever?

It grates on my brain.


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 31, 2008)

I find Krystal annoying. Period. Along with Slippy and Tricky.


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 7, 2008)

What about the postman from Twilight Princess. If only he was killable. It's not like you needed the mail to finish the game.

And if I HAD to pick two Disnoids to help me fight baddies, Goofy and Donald are way down the list. (Why not Herc and Prince Charming, they know how to use a sword and kick ass. Hell, Stitch and the Hunchback would be less annoying then G&D.)

Then there are all those Barney's in the first Half-Life. Always offering to buy you beer but never actualy doing it.


The L shaped Tetris piece too, come to think of it.


----------



## Kasseth (Apr 8, 2008)

That ball from pong was pretty annoying.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 8, 2008)

Adoring Fan from Oblivion is just so damn annoying lol


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 9, 2008)

the comeback AI one is so goddamn true. Especially in mario kart ds....if your playing 150cc, and you are really ahead, and you do ANYTHING wrong...good game.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Apr 12, 2008)

AuroraBorealis said:
			
		

> the comeback AI one is so goddamn true. Especially in mario kart ds....if your playing 150cc, and you are really ahead, and you do ANYTHING wrong...good game.



I got back a lost piece of my soul when I read that part. My god I'm not sure how many controllers I broke playing the original mario kart because of just that, but it was a healthy number. Of course they also had unlimited ammo and perfect accuracy too. That was bull.

Navi drove me up the wall. 
"Hey! Lis-"
"NO! Shut the fuck up!! I want to explore! I know what to do, but I want to look around! God, die all ready!!"
And of course, like Midna, she was the master of the obvious. At least Midna got better as the game went on.
"Hey! Listen! You need to find some way to move that thing over there."
"Well no freaking shit I do!! Why don't you stop being useless, and tell me HOW to move it, because I sure as hell can't figure it out!"

I'd like to throw Prince Charmles from Dragon Quest VIII on the list too. If anyone needs the living shit beat out of them, he's the figure head for it.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 10, 2022)

The Zigzag Tetris block. ( NES )

The AI player in Uncanny X men. ( NES )

Superman 64 ( N64 )

The Chucksters of Mario Sunshine. ( Gamecube )

The 2 AI players in Daikatana. ( PC )

Moneybags of Spyro. ( PS1 )

Here's some proof of why!


----------

